# Question



## ddvw123abc (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok my Budwing has not molted in awhile i dont know if he/she is done molting is it because my enclosure is to small? Also i forgot how to tell if its a boy or a girl

P.S. Also it looks like wings are coming in but its been like that for a REALLY long time


----------



## pedro92 (Apr 6, 2008)

ddvw123abc said:


> Ok my Budwing has not molted in awhile i dont know if he/she is done molting is it because my enclosure is to small? Also i forgot how to tell if its a boy or a girl P.S. Also it looks like wings are coming in but its been like that for a REALLY long time


Well in any situation.. pictures would help a lot more than explaining. But i have not dealt with budwings yet so i am not sure but they dont just molt when ever they feel like it if it is to small they will still molt i believe but will not molt correctly. Some of the higher members could help more i would try to P.M. mantida, hibiscusmile, or yen_saw but i dont know if yen will get back to ya.


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2008)

It will be hard to help you based on what information you have given. A pic would be best or more details. Chances are nothing is wrong.


----------

